# Electric starter on Tecumseh HM80?



## Andersl (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi, 

Since my back is killing me after struggeling with that snowblower in the cold I thougt that I should check if I can solve the starting-war with an electric starter engine.

The engine is a Tecumseh HM80-155322M Ser:73080.

I would like a 220V starter (live in Sweden) so i found this on the internet:
Part Nr 37102
See: http://www.outdoordistributors.com/Tecumseh/tecumseh_110volt_starter.html
Could this fit my engine?

What about gears/teeth on the flying wheel? ( I understand that it will make things easier.....  
But where are they???
Should they be visile for a dummy like me or do I have do dismount something to see if i have a flywheel with gear/teeth??

If my flywheel is missing this gadget, what then?

Thanks 
Anders


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, that starter should work. You do need to have a starter gear on your flywheel, The gear teeth should be visible on the bottom of the flywheel, there should be a cover on the shroud where the electric starter mounts to the block, you can remove that and should be able to see the starter ring on the flywheel.


----------

